# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Ernährungsumstellung auf kohlehydratarm nur bei TKTL1-positiven Zellen?

## Krifra

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier. Tolles Forum! Macht auf mich einen sehr fundierten Eindruck mit sehr engagierten Teilnehmern. Lese schon eine Weile ein wenig quer hier, weil mich momentan vor allem das Thema Ernährung und im Besonderen die kohlehydratarme Ernährung beschäftigt, deren Konzept mir recht schlüssig erscheint. Dabei bin ich gestern auch auf einen Thread gestoßen, in dem Rustra sehr schön die Geschichte mit dem TKTL1-Enzym erklärt.

Unter anderem steht da auch:
"Deshalb sollte die Ernährungsumstellung *nur dann durchgeführt werden*,  wenn in Ihrem Tumorgewebe so genannte TKTL1-positive Zellen nachgewiesen  wurden. Dies bedeutet, dass in Ihrem Tumor Zellen nachweisbar sind, die  Zucker nicht verbrennen, sondern vergären."

Meine Frage ist nun, wie kann ich herausfinden, ob bei mir Krebszellen vorhanden sind, die Glucose vergären? Bei meinen OPs (zunächst Prostata raus und nach positiver PET zweite OP mit Entfernung eines befallenen Lymphknotens) wurde das Gewebe nicht darauf geprüft, wie ich von meinem Arzt erfahren habe.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das über einen Bluttest (oder was auch immer) nachträglich festzustellen? Falls ja, wo kann man so was machen lassen?

Meine Krebszellen sind als sehr aggressiv bewertet worden. Nach der Biopsie mit Gleason Score 7, nach der ersten OP zunächst mit 8 und nach einer weiteren Untersuchung mit 9. Habe bei Dr. Coy "Die neue Krebs-Diät" gelesen, dass gerade die aggressiven Krebszellen häufig zu dem Typ gehören, die Glucose vergären.

Ich danke euch für eure Ratschläge und Tipps

Krifra

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Krifra,

ich habe mir dein Profil angesehen und ich meine und rate dir, du solltest deine Situation im Teilforum "Fortgeschrittene" oder "Diagnostik..." zur Diskussion stellen, damit die dort aktiven Experten dir vielleicht einen Rat für dein weiteres Vorgehen geben können.

Zu deiner Frage will ich dir keinen Rat, sondern ein paar Informationen geben, aus denen du dann selber Schlüsse ziehen musst.
Die radikalste Form der kohlenhydratarmen Ernährung ist die ketogene Ernährung. Die wird ausführlich von Prof. Kämmerer in dem Buch "Krebszellen lieben Zucker- Patienten brauchen Fett" beschrieben und begründet. Sie befürwortet diese Ernährungsform ausdrücklich unabhängig vom Zustand des TKTL1 Gens. Heribert hat allerdings darauf hingewiesen, und das solltest du beachten, dass man diese strenge Ernährungsform nicht ohne ärztliche Begleitung/Beratung durchführen sollte.
Die Situation wird für uns Betroffene dadurch kompliziert, dass diese Ernährungsform nicht unumstritten ist. Eine starke Gegenposition vertritt der Arzt Dr. Jacob, dessen Stellungnahme dazu du hier findest. Auch zu dieser kritischen Position gibt es natürlich die Reaktion hier.

Du siehst, zunächst mal müssen wir uns schlau machen und dann eine eigene Entscheidung fällen. Falls du noch weitere Fragen zur dieser Ernährungsform hast, kannst du sie gerne hier stellen, aber wie schon oben gesagt solltest du deine Gesamtsituation im "Fortgeschrittenen" oder "Diagnostik"  Teilforum zur Diskussion stellen, denn allein mit Ernährungsumstellung wirst du deinen Krebs vermutlich nicht in den Griff bekommen.

Viel Glück auf deinem weiteren Weg
Roland

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Krifra,

ich persönlich halte nichts von irgendwelchen Diäten beim Prostatakrebs. Ich habe auch noch keinen wissenschaftlichen Beweis für deren Wirksamkeit gefunden.

Da  aber ein gesundes Leben noch niemand geschadet hat, plädiere ich auf der Linie des Patientenratgebers:

"Grundsätzlich gilt eine Ernährung mit wenig tierischem Fett, viel frischem Gemüse und Obst wie zum Beispiel die asiatische oder meditterane Küche. So beugen Sie auch anderen Erkrankungen vor wie Herz-Kreislauf oder Diabetes."

Wir Betroffene sind zwangsläufig auf den Prostatakrebs fixiert. Die Haupttodesursache für uns Männer sind aber immer noch die Herz-Kreis-Lauferkrankungen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Krifra

Hallo Roland!

Danke für die Links und Ratschläge.
Das Schildern meiner Krankengeschichte werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal machen.
Die Links muss ich gleich mal in Ruhe nachlesen. Das Buch von Prof. Kämmerer wohl auch.
Für die ärztliche Begleitung bräuchte ich noch einen kompetenten Arzt, woran erkenne ich den am ehesten?

Ist das der Dr. Jacob, der auch das Granatapfelelixier vertreibt, von dem du sprichst?

Nein, das es nur mit Ernährungsumstellung klappt, glaube ich auch nicht. Aber ich glaube schon, dass es einen Einfluss hat. Momentan stehe ich unter Hormonentzug mit Eligard, aber es droht schon eine Chemo. Das werde ich dann in meiner Krankengeschichte noch näher erläutern.

Danke schon Mal!
--------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Hans-Jörg!

Auch dir danke für deine Antwort.

Ja, der fehlende wissenschaftliche Beweis ist sicher ein Problem, aber wann ist etwas wissenschaftlich bewiesen? Meist solange bis jemand was anderes beweist, und dann ist das andere wieder hinfällig oder zumindest wieder stark in der Kritik. Mein Arzt sagt immer: "Medizin ist keine exakte Wissenschaft."

Mir wurde vor meiner OP von zwei Ärzten unabhängig voneinander eine Restlebenserwartung von 2-3 Jahren ohne OP prophezeit. Von einem dritten wurde mir aufgrund der Stanzproben dringend zur OP geraten. Ich werde heuer 50 und bin immer sportlich aktiv gewesen. Meine Ernährung war im Wesentlichen immer eine gemischte mit mediterranen, asiatischen und mitteleuropäischen Einflüssen. Von der Seite erwarte ich weniger Probleme, aber diese Form der Ernährung, die durchaus eine Menge Kohlehydrate enthält, konnte die Entstehung des Krebses auf jeden Fall nicht verhindern und wie es aussieht auch nicht unbedingt bremsen.

Grüße euch

Krifra

----------


## Jürgen

Hallo Krifra, auch mich machten vor 1,5 Jahren einige Publikationen über die TKTL1 sehr neugierig. Anfangs fand ich diese Gedankengänge interessant und (fast) überzeugend. Bei weiteren Recherchen aber, fand ich auch einige gegenteilige Meinungen. Da ich ein neugieriger Mensch bin, probierte ich diese Form der Ernährung aus. Anfangs war es sehr schwer, auf die erforderliche Kohlenhydratmenge zu kommen. Aber nach einigem Üben gelang es mir, die aufgenommene Menge auf 100 g, dann 70 g, dann 50 g/Tag zu reduzieren. Aber OHNE genau wiegende Küchenwaage UND einem entsprechenden Computerprogramm geht es absolut NICHT! Bei dieser extremen Ernährungsform fehlten mir einfach einige Gemüsearten und vor allem das Obst. Es kam sicher zu einem extremen Vitaminmangel, sicher auch zu einem Mangel an Mineralien. Das kann einfach nicht gesund sein. Obst, Brot, Reis, Nudeln sind tabu. Ansonsten kann man die erforderliche Menge an Kohlenhydraten nicht einhalten, denn bei dieser Ernährungsform darf man nur 60 g - 70 g Kohlenhydrate pro Tag zu sich nehmen. Dieses ist äußerst schwierig. Von Anbeginn an war ich skeptisch. Aber ich wollte es für mich wissen, wie es ist, wenn man sich so ernährt. Durch die wenigen Kohlehydrate bedingt, glich ich die fehlenden Energiemengen mit guten Ölen aus, sodass ich meine Tages-Energiebilanz nicht durcheinander brachte und sich ein Hungerstoffwechsel einstellte. Dieses gilt unter allen Umständen zu vermeiden.  Ich verwendete NUR Leinöl und Hanföl, gelegentlich auch Rapsöl. Nach neun Wochen gab ich meinen Selbstversuch auf und ernährte mich gesund, wie es Hansjörg vorgeschlagen hat. Wie wirkte sich die TKTL1- Ernährung auf meinen PSA-Wert aus? Am Ende meines Selbstversuches hatte ich den nächsten Nachsorgetermin bei meinem Urologen. Und siehe da - das PSA war gesunken, geringfügig aber immerhin, bei zuvor relativ konstanten Werten. VOR TkTL1 - 30.06.11= 0,15 dann machte ich die Ernährungsumstellung. PSA am 25.08.11= 0,11!!!! Die Freude war groß. Dann aber kam die Ernüchterung. NACH TKTL1 schnellte das PSA in die Höhe. Am 24.11.11= 0,14 ---- 22.02.12= 0,15---- 17.04.12= 0,17---- 28.05.12= 0,22. Es gab nur noch ein Aufwärts. Folge: IMRT-Bestrahlung mit 75,6 Gy. Ob jetzt die TKTL1-Ernährung an der Steigerung Schuld war oder ob das PSA auch OHNE die Ernährungsumstellung gekommen wäre, kann ich nicht sagen. Beides wäre möglich. Ich ernähre mich weiterhin sehr gesund: Viel Obst und Gemüse, essen kein Schweinefleisch, Rindfleisch sehr selten (vielleicht einmal/Jahr). Ab und zu Geflügel wegen der Vitamine B6 und B12. Ansonsten normale Kost, die sehr leicht und energiereduziert ist, meide Kuchen und Süßigkeiten. Ich nehme pro Tag ca. 1200 - 1500 kcal zu mir. Bei dieser Energieaufnahme kommt es zu keinem Hungerstoffwechsel, den man sowieso meiden sollte. Entscheidend ist die Gesamtenergiebilanz am Tagesende. Woraus sich der Körper die Energie letztendlich nimmt, ist ihm relativ egal. Ob aus Fett, aus Eiweißen oder aus Kohlenhydraten, spielt nicht die entscheidende Rolle. Beste Grüße aus dem Norden - Hans-Jürgen

----------


## Mafred

Oh,oh  Obst,Brot,Reis ,Nudeln sind tabu.... "meide Kuchen und Süßigkeiten" , kein Schweinefleisch ,Rind selten"  Gute Lebensqualität?!! Dann ist es ja prima !! Mein Männe wäre dann schon
im "Jenseits" müte er sich so ernähren....Mit gesunder Mischkost , kommt er gut über seine Therapien hinweg ..und wenn gerade mal die Chemo beendet ist "haut " er sich ein großes Stück Buttercremtorte genüßlich rein...Ha, hört sich gut an was H-Jürgen...es geht ihm gut dabei wenn er mit Überlegung seine Mahlzeiten nimmt wie er sie braucht...Außerdem ist er seit frühester Kindheit sportlich
tätig ...da gehört schon mal nen saftiges Steak und Kuchen dazu,Nudeln sowieso...... Und was hat dein Selbstversuch nun gebracht ....tja....also lebe dein Leben und *genieße es ,so lange du lebst*
lieber Gruß aus Berlin, Mafred

----------


## Krifra

Hallo Mafred!




> *genieße es ,so lange du lebst*


Das ist sicher auch eine gute Einstellung. Mein Lebensmotto war schon immer: Es gibt ein Leben *vor* dem Tod ;-)

Ich will mich auch nicht kasteien um infolgedessen nur noch übellaunig durch die Gegend zu laufen, aber ich finde, wenn man das Gefühl hat, das Richtige zu tun, kann auch Verzicht Lust bereiten.

Vor einer Woche habe ich aufgehört zu rauchen und auch das gibt mir ein gutes Gefühl. Wenn ich eine Ernährungsform finde, die zu mir passt, ohne dass ich dauernd mit gierigen Blicken auf Sahneschnitten schiele und darunter leide, dass ich die nicht mehr essen darf, dann empfinde ich das ja nicht als so schlimm und als Verlust an Genuss.

Aber dein Einwand hat natürlich seine Berechtigung. Spaß muss sein. Wer seine Nahrung leidend zu sich nimmt, kann wohl schwer daran genesen.

Gruß nach Berlin

Krifra

----------


## Matthias2013

Hallo zusammen,

mit diesem Thema habe ich mich auch lange beschäftigt und finde es toll, dass alle Aspekte, die mir dabei wichtig erscheinen, hier genannt werden.

Diagnostik:
Ob TKTL1-positive Zellen vorliegen, kann man vom Labor biovis testen lassen. Die müssten die auch Ärzte nennen können, die den Test durchführen können. Der Bluttest dazu heißt EDIM und die Kosten werden in der Regel von der Krankenkasse übernommen. Da bei dir die PET positiv war, kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass die diese Zellen vorlagen, denn EDIM-Test und PET haben eine Übereinstimmung der Testergebnisse von 95% (vor kurzem hier publiziert worden: Feyen O et al: EDIM-TKTL1 blood test: a noninvasive method to detect upregulated glucose metabolism in patients with malignancies. Future Oncol. (2012) 8(10), 1349-1359). Nachdem jetzt bei dir eine zweite OP war, wäre es aber super noch den EDIM zu machen. Den machen Ärzte eher als noch eine PET, da 1. keine Strahlenbelastung durch den Test und 2. viel billiger. Ist der Test negativ, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass der Tumor restlos entfernt wurde. Es wird auch noch ein zweiter Wert mit gemessen (Apo10), der gibt Auskunft darüber ob poliferative Prozesse im Körper , also ob es noch Probleme mit dem Zelltod gibt, die zu Krebs führen können. Da das Immunsystem nach einer OP noch ganz schön am schuften ist, solltest du aber zwei Wochen warten, bevor du den Test machst um falsche Ergebnisse zu vermeiden. Der Test eignet sich dann übrigens auch zur Nachsorge: Einfach 3-4 mal im Jahr testen lassen, dann erkennst du frühzeitig anhand steigender Werte, ob sich noch etwas entwicckelt.


Zur Ernährung, Kämmerer und Jacobs:
Ich finde beide Ansätze sehr interessant. Würde aber eine wichtige Unterscheidung treffen: Jacobs stellt sich bei seiner Theorie die Frage, wie muss ich essen um gesund 100 Jahre alt zu werden. Kämmerer stellt sich die Frage, was müssen *Patienten* essen um Krebs möglichst gut und schnell in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich würde mich da deinem Zitat anschließen: Die Ernährung nach Kämmerer (oder etwas moderater nach Coy) ist nur dann angebracht, wenn Krebszellen Zucker vergären. Es ist keine Ernährungsform für jeden Tumorpatienten und es ist keine dauerhafte Ernährungsform  denn unser Körper (ins Besondere unser Gehirn) brauchen unbedingt auf Dauer Kohlenhydrate / Zucker.
Coy hat jetzt auch eine ketogene Trinknahrung entwickelt (Coy Complete), die man einfach zwei Wochen vor Chemo/Strahlentherapie und Operationen bis kurz nach der Therapie als Nahrung zu sich nimmt (ausschließlich). Die Kosten werden in vielen Fällen auch von der KK übernommen. Das ist ein überschaubarer Zeitraum und man muss sich nicht mehr mit Küchenwaage hinstellen und die ganzen Zutaten abwiegen. Dann hat man auf jeden Fall den Effekt der Ernährungsform von Kämmerer/Coy mit allen notwendigen Bestandteilen, Vitaminen, Mineralstoffen und in der Trinknahrung enthalten. Und mit diesem guten Ernährungsstatus kann man eine Chemo besser vertragen und sie wird effizienter, weil die TKTL1-Zellen geschwächt werden.

Als Dauerernährung schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an: Verzicht ist Mist, denn wenn ich das Gefühl habe verzichten zu müssen, fühle ich mich in meiner Haut nicht wohl und dann werde ich bestimmt nicht gesund bleiben. Aber trotzdem finde ich in den Ernährungsansätzen sehr tolle Anregungen. Und kleine Umstellungen können da schon ganz schön viel bewirken ohne das man das Gefühl haben muss zu verzichten. Fleisch muss zum Beispiel nicht täglich sein  wenn ich es seltener esse, wird es wieder etwas Besonderes und der Genuss steht viel mehr im Mittelpunkt, als wenn ich mir ne Currywurst im Imbis reinschiebe. Deswegen nur Fleisch aus wirklich artgerechert Haltung. Das gleiche gilt für Gemüse und Obst: Wenn ich Bio esse, weiß ich das ich meinem Körper was gutes tue, weil mehr Inhaltstoffe drin sind und keine Pestizide etc. (aktuelle Publikation: http://www.wissenschaft-aktuell.de/a...015588971.html). Beim Getreide und Zucker greife ich auf alternativen wie gekeimtes Getreide oder auch die Produkte aus  Dr. Coy's Tavarlinshop zurück. Da kann ich genießen, ohne meinem Körper irgendwie zu schaden. Da muss wahrscheinlich jeder seinen eigenen Weg finden  nur die allgemeine Ernährung in unseren Breitengraden   die ist definitiv nicht gesund und hemmt oder bremst keine der Zivilisationskrankheiten besonders erfolgreich.

@Jürgen: Hast du, nachdem der Wert so in die Höhe geschnell ist, nochmal die Ernährungstherapie versucht? Wäre interessant, ob der Wert dann wieder runter geht oder ob er weiter steigt. Solange noch TKTL1 Zellen im Körper sind, ist jeder zugeführte Zucker Nahrung für genau diese Zellen. Ich stimme dir grundsätzlich zu, dass es egal ist, woher der Körper sich seine Energie nimmt. Es sei denn dieser Stoffwechsel liegt vor - denn für den ist Zucker die einzige Energiequelle. Entscheidend ist aber auch, was außer Energie noch zugeführt wird. Und in der TKTL1 Therapie geht es ja ganz stark um die sekundären Pflanzenstoffe, die nicht in jeder Narung mit Energie unbedingt enthalten sind.

Sehr spannendes Thema  :L&auml;cheln: 
Liebe Grüße
Matthias

----------


## Krifra

Hallo Matthias!

Danke für deine ausführliche Stellungnahme.

Werde den EDIM mal machen lassen.




> Nachdem jetzt bei dir eine zweite OP war, wäre es aber super noch den EDIM zu machen.


Die zweite OP ist auch schon 1,5 Jahre her.




> Jacobs stellt sich bei seiner Theorie die Frage, wie muss ich essen um gesund 100 Jahre alt zu werden.


Ist nicht mein primärer Ansatz.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 



> Kämmerer stellt sich die Frage, was müssen *Patienten* essen um Krebs möglichst gut und schnell in den Griff zu bekommen.


Das geht schon eher in meine Richtung.



> Coy hat jetzt auch eine ketogene Trinknahrung entwickelt (Coy Complete), die man einfach zwei Wochen vor Chemo/Strahlentherapie und Operationen bis kurz nach der Therapie als Nahrung zu sich nimmt (ausschließlich). Die Kosten werden in vielen Fällen auch von der KK übernommen. Das ist ein überschaubarer Zeitraum und man muss sich nicht mehr mit Küchenwaage hinstellen und die ganzen Zutaten abwiegen. Dann hat man auf jeden Fall den Effekt der Ernährungsform von Kämmerer/Coy mit allen notwendigen Bestandteilen, Vitaminen, Mineralstoffen und in der Trinknahrung enthalten. Und mit diesem guten Ernährungsstatus kann man eine Chemo besser vertragen und sie wird effizienter, weil die TKTL1-Zellen geschwächt werden.


Das klingt interessant. Gibt es zu "Coy Complete" weiterführende Informationen?

 Danke für die vielen Anregungen

Kris

----------


## Jürgen

Hallo Matthias2013,
nachdem ich mit der TKTL1-Ernährung aufhörte, hatte ichgenügend Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich machte nicht weiter. Ich hatte andereProbleme – der steigende PSA-Wert!

Es kamen die IMRT-Bestrahlung und die Hormonblockade.All meine Konzentration richtete ich darauf. Bestrahlung und REHA zusammen überdrei Monate.
Ich ernähre mich sehr gesund, wenig Fleisch – nur weißeFleischarten und viel Fisch. Eventuelles Eiweißdefizit korrigiere ich mitHülsenfrüchten. Von Zeit zu Zeit sind die Küchenwaage und dasErnährungsprogramm auf meinem PC mein Begleiter.

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht
Hans-Jürgen

----------


## Matthias2013

Hallo Kris,

zu Coy Complete gibt es die Homepage www.coy-complete.com. Mehr Info habe ich noch nicht gefunden, aber die Trinknahrung ist auch ziemlich neu. Folgt wahrscheinlich noch. Zu der Differenzierung zwischen Kämmerer und Jacobs würd ich übrigens noch Coy ergänzen. Der geht ein bisschen mit beiden und steht doch dazwischen:

Jacobs: Patienten brauchen Zucker genauso wie Fett
Coy: Patienten mit TKTL sollten Zucker vermeiden. Patienten mit Tumor und ohne TKTL1, sollten sich gesund und bewusst - aber nicht ketogen ernähren. (Nur ca. jeder zweite Tumor hat diesen TKTL1 Stoffwechsel!)
Kämmerer: Patienten mit Krebs sollten sich (möglichst) ketogen ernähren.

Coy und Jacobs haben natürlich auch Produkte, die zu ihren Auffassungen passen und verkaufen die. Aber ich verstehe beide so, dass man nicht auf diese Produkte angewiesen ist. Die sind optional. Die beiden stehen natürlich hinter ihren Produkten und der Qualität dieser Produkte. Andere Möglichkeiten diese Ansätze umzusetzen werden aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich kenne auch einen Therapeuten, der TKTL1 testet und seine Therapie mit Hyperthermie umsetzt. Ohne an der Ernährung etwas zu ändern. Solange das klappt (lässt sich ja mit dem Testwert beobachten) ist ja alles gut.


Hallo Jürgen, 
du darfst mich gern Matthias nennen - das 2013 war nur, weil Matthias schon vergeben war ;-)
Ich hatte dich so verstanden, dass der Wert während der Ernährung leicht gesunken und danach schnell angestiegen ist. Aber der Wert ist schon während der Ernährungsumstellung gestiegen? Dann hätte ich wohl genauso gehandelt wie du!
Wegen des Eiweißdefizits: Habe vor kurzem Erbsenproteinpulver für mich entdeckt - das hat das ganze Spektrum der wichtigen Eiweiße, aber die Kohlenhydrate/Stärke ist nicht mehr mit drin (ich versuche stark stärke-/zuckerhaltige Produkte nur in kleinen Menge zu essen). Jetzt kommt morgens etwas Erbsenprotein in meinen Shake - damit ist die Eiweißversorgung gesichert.

Liebe Grüße
Matthias

----------


## Jürgen

HalloMatthias,
der Wertstieg vor der Ernährungsumstellung geringfügig und langsam an, stagnierte undging auch wieder mal runter.                                                                                          Also immer ein Auf und Ab. 
Während derkohlenhydratarmen Ernährung fiel er von 0,15 auf 0,11.
Nach Beendender TKTL1-Ernährung kannte der Wert nur eine Richtung – nach oben. 
0,14
0,15
0,17
0,22      
Dann Bestrahlung mit 75,6 Gy undHormonblockade mit Firmagon, sechs Monate lang.
Das Erbsenproteinpulver interessiertmich. Ich werde es mir auch besorgen. Habe schon mal recherchiert und bin fündig geworden. Scheint sehr gut zusein. Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis.
Um meinen Proteinbedarf zu deckengreife ich ebenfalls gerne zu Erbsen, Bohnen, Linsen und Kichererbsen. Allerdings nicht als Pulver (Konzentrat), sondern als 
ganz normales Lebensmittel als Hauptmahlzeit oder gekocht in Salaten.
Beste Grüße aus dem Norden
Hans-Jürgen

----------


## Matthias2013

Frisch, bio und natürlich ist im Regelfall eh das Beste, was wir unserer Gesundheit tun können - aber so manche Pülverchen sind doch erstaunlich! Freut mich das dir der Tip gefällt!
So ganz habe ich es noch nicht verstanden. Warum hattest du die Ernährungstherapie denn aufgehört, wenn der Wert in dieser Zeit gesunken ist? Und wie genau hattest du das umgesetzt? Also nur mit einer massiven Kohlenhydratreduktion, oder auch zusätzlich mit anderen Wirktstoffen?

LG und schönen Sonntag euch allen,
Matthias

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

wenn die Ernährung überwiegend auf Aminosäuren umgestellt werden soll, kann man sich auf diesen Seiten noch einige Auskünfte über qualitativ hochwertige Proteine einholen.* http://www.aminosaeuren.de/
*
Gruß Heribert

----------


## RudiK.

Hallo KriFra,
nachfolgender Link der DKG gibt dir ein paar interessante Informationen über diese Diät: 
http://www.inkanet.de/db/pdf/Stellun...Anti_TKTL1.pdf
Ich habe dieses Buch gelesen und bin der Auffassung, dass sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit auf den Verkauf von bestimmten Produkten gerichtet ist.
LG
Rudi

----------


## Krifra

Hallo Rudi!

Danke für den Link. Habe ich gerade nachgelesen. Ist schon interessant, wie viele unterschiedliche Statements dazu kursieren. Mit den kommerziellen Interessen im Hintergrund, werden bestimmte Aussagen natürlich nicht glaubwürdiger.

Welches Buch hast du gelesen?

Gruß

KriFra

----------


## kopro

Hallo,
eine gute Versorgung mit hochwertigem Eiweiß ist auch sehr gut über die Süßlupine möglich.Die Süßlupine besteht zu 33% aus hochwertigem Eiweiß und enthält
alle acht unentbehrlichen Aminosäuren. Im Vergleich zu anderen Hülsenfrüchten enthalten Süßlupinen kaum blähende Stoffe. Es müssen nicht immer
Fertigprodukte sein, die ja meist etwas mehr kosten.
Ich verwende schon eine ganze Weile Süßlupinenschrot, ( es gibt auch Mehl) dies kann man unter alle möglichen Speisen mischen. 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Krifra

Hallo Matthias!



> zu Coy Complete gibt es die Homepage


Ja, hatte ich heute auch schon gefunden. War ein bisschen doof zu fragen, ohne erst mal zu googeln.

Danke dir auch für die zusätzlichen Erläuterungen.

Gruß

Kris

----------


## Matthias2013

> Hallo KriFra,
> nachfolgender Link der DKG gibt dir ein paar interessante Informationen über diese Diät: 
> http://www.inkanet.de/db/pdf/Stellun...Anti_TKTL1.pdf
> Ich habe dieses Buch gelesen und bin der Auffassung, dass sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit auf den Verkauf von bestimmten Produkten gerichtet ist.
> LG
> Rudi


Hallo Rudi,

diese Stellungnahme ist von 2009, das ist vier Jahre her und mittlerweile ist wissenschaftlich einiges passiert, was den TKTL1 Stoffwechel und seine Bedeutung belegt. Welches Buch hast du gelesen? Ich vermute die Anti-Krebs-Ernährung von Coy? Die kam ja zu der Zeit. Auch dazu gibt es mittlerweile ein neues Buch von ihm (von 2012). 

Was die Produkte angeht finde ich es immer wieder sehr interessant, wie die Diskussionen laufen. Die ersten Theorien zu TKTL1 waren hochspannend und vielversprechend (und sind es immer noch), aber sie waren therapeutisch wertlos, weil sie nicht umsetzbar waren. Alleine um die Wirkstoffe zuzuführen, hätte man an die 100 Kapseln am Tag schlucken müssen und viele hundert Euro ausgeben müssen. Da war es nur Konsequent, zu versuchen diese Erkenntnisse mit neuen Produkten nutzbar zu machen.
Produkte und Forschung haben allerdings nichts miteinander zu tun - das eine ist mittlerweile recht gut belegt, das andere ist eine Option zur Nutzung der Erkenntnisse.

Mittlerweile hat sich die Diskussion auch meiner Meinung nach erübrigt, da es jetzt ja möglich ist, diese Erkenntnisse über die Trinknahrung in die Therapie zu integrieren. Trinknahrungen sind seit Jahrzehnten fester Bestandteil vieler Krebstherapien - die Kosten werden von den Krankenkassen übernommen und man kann selbst entscheiden: Nehme ich eine Trinknahrung, die auf den TKTL1-Stoffwechsel ausgerichtet ist, oder nehme ich eine der anderen Trinknahrungen mit hohen Anteilen Glukose, die - sofern das mit TKTL1 stimmt - kontraproduktiv sind und den Krebs so noch stärken.

Was den Verkauf von Produkten angeht wird auch selten darüber gesprochen, dass eine Chemotherapie mehrere 10.000€ kostet, während eine Ernährungsumstellung fast umsonst umsetzbar ist. Beides kombiniert kann eine hochwirksame Therapie ergeben. Da nach Chemo- und Strahlentherapien leider innerhalb von 5 Jahren jeder zweite mit Rezidiven und Metastasen zu kämpfen hat, finde ich jeden Ansatz einen Versuch wert, der die Möglichkeit bietet mehr Patienten dauerhaft zu heilen - ohne dabei Schäden im Körper anrichten zu können. 
Die bekannten Trinknahrungen von Fresenius und Co. fahren übrigens jedes Jahr Gewinne im 3-stelligen Millionenbereich ein, bei mehreren Milliarden € Umsatz. Da stören sich irgendwie wenige dran, dass ganz viele Kliniken sich ihre Ernährungsberater von diesen Firmen bezahlen lassen, die natürlich ebenfalls auf den Verkauf von Produkten ausgerichtet sind.
Natürlich kann man in Frage stellen, ob dieses ganze kapitalistische Verkaufen im Gesundheitssektor einen sinnvollen Platz hat - aber dann, so finde ich, sollte das bei allen Therapien gleichermaßen hinterfragt werden.

Das ist meine Meinung als Medizinsoziologe - diese Thematik findet sich bei vielen verschiedenen Krankheiten und Therapien wieder, deswegen freue ich mich auf euer Feedback zu diesen Gedanken!  :L&auml;cheln: 

LG
Matthias

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Matthias,




> Nehme ich eine Trinknahrung, die auf den TKTL1-Stoffwechsel ausgerichtet ist, oder nehme ich eine der anderen Trinknahrungen mit hohen Anteilen Glukose, die - sofern das mit TKTL1 stimmt - kontraproduktiv sind und *​*den Krebs so noch stärken.


Es ergeben sich dabei 2 wesentliche Fragen:

 Gibt es beim Einsatz von TKTL1-relevanter Trinknahrung differente Indikationen
Vorbeugung von KrebsBehandlung von Krebs?

 Rechtfertigt die sich daraus ergebende Erkenntnis den flächendeckenden Einsatz von TKTL1-Trinknahrung mit Erstattung durch GKV/PKV-Kassen?

Nicht nur für den Medizinsoziologen eine interessante Entwicklung.

Winfried

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Matthias, Kris und andere,

Aus dem Klinikum re der Isar München kam 2010 beim Dreiländertreffen der Ernährungsmediziner in Leipzig von Prof. Dr. Vaupel eine kritische Stellungnahme zur Kohlenhydratreduktion beim Tumorpatienten.

Zum Text geht's hier.

Weiter hinten folgt die deutsche Zusammenfassung.

Winfried

----------


## Matthias2013

Hallo Winfried,

wie fast zu jeder Stellungnahme gibt's auch hier  eine Gegenstellungnahme:  http://johannescoy.de/downloads/2010...oTheEditor.pdf 

Leider kann man mittlerweile auch fast jede beliebige Meinung mit Studien belegen - das macht es nicht unbedingt einfacher.

Zur  Vorbeugung von Krebs macht Trinknahrung (egal welche) meiner Meinung  nach keinen Sinn. Auch eine ketogene Ernährungsweise ist dafür nicht  geeignet. Solange wir noch nicht abschließend geklärt haben, welche  Faktoren eigentlich wie genau für die Entstehung von Krebs  verantwortlich sind, kann dazu auch keine seriöse Aussage getroffen  werden. Wichtig ist aber: Das Immunsystem haut eigentlich alle  Krebszellen weg sobald sie entstehen. Damit sich ein Tumor ausbreiten  kann, muss demnach eine Störung im Immunsystem vorliegen. Da sind  mittlerweile ja einige Stoffe bekannt, die die Tumorabwehr des Körpers  fördern - hauptsächlich die berühmten sekundären Pflanzenstoffe. Eine  ausreichende Versorgung mit denen ist nach meiner Meinung eine super  Vorsorge - nicht nur gegen Krebs. 
Wehrmutstropfen: 
- Bei der  Pflanzenzucht unter künstlichen Bedingungen (Gewächshäuser, Dünger etc.)  werden diese Stoffe nur in sehr geringen Mengen ausgebildet. Um eine  gute Versorgung zu haben ist Bio also ein muss - wenn möglich sogar  eigener Anbau, dann weiß man was man hat.
- Bei unserer Zubereitung  werden viele dieser Stoffe zerstört, da sie nicht hitzebeständig sind -  einen Teil des Gemüses dampfgegart oder roh zu essen ist aus dieser  Perspektive sehr empfehlenswert.
- In den meisten Teigwaren sind  diese Stoffe gar nicht mehr enthalten (Weißmehl = Getreide ohne die  Inhaltsstoffe der Schale. Da sitzen so ziemlich alle). Hier empfiehlt  sich gekeimtes Getreide zu verwenden - das bildet eine unglaubliche  Menge sek. Pflanzenstoffe aus, die den Körper stärken.


Eine  neue Trinknahrung flächendeckend einzusetzen... ich glaube dafür haben  wir zu viele Lobbys im Land. Egal welcher Nutzen dadurch möglich ist.  Wie gesagt: Die Ernährungsberater in den Kliniken sind in der Regel  gesponsort und bekommen ihre Fortbildungen ebenfalls gesponsort. Wenn  die einen neuen Weg probieren würden, würden sie die Hand beißen, die  sie füttert. Bei den anderen Verantwortlichen sieht es ähnlich aus -  dazu ist bei uns die Mentalität "wenn das wirklich so wäre, würde das ja  jeder machen" zu sehr verbreitet.

Für mich stellt sich die Theorie so dar:
- TKTL1 ist von Zucker abhängig (durch eine Vielzahl von internationalen Studien bestätigt)
-  Wenn TKTL1 vorliegt, ist Zucker ein Katalysator, der das Tumorwachstum  beschleunigen kann - Zuckerreduktion dagegen eine Bremse, die es  verlangsamt.
- Nicht jeder Tumor hat TKTL1. Ob das so ist lässt sich  im FDG/Pet oder mit dem EDIM-Test nachweisen. Da die Ergebnisse zu 95%  übereinstimmen, ist es nur eine Frage der Kosten/Vorlieben, welchen Test  man einsetzt
- Liegt TKTL1 vor: dann ist die Zuckerreduktion der logische Weg um die TKTL1 Zellen auszubremsen
-  Da ausbremsen alleine nicht reicht, kann man mit vielen sekundären  Pflanzenstoffen das Immunsystem pushen, das ja nicht mehr auf Hochtouren  arbeitet (sonst wäre es nicht zu einem größeren Tumor gekommen). Damit  geht der Körper wieder aktiver gegen den Tumor vor.
- So vorbereitet,  mit einem guten Ernährungsstatus, einem aktiven Immunsystem und  gebremsten Zellen, sind die Standardtherapien optimal unterstützt.

Natürlich  kann man auch ohne diese Umstellungen eine Chemo/Strahlentherapie  machen. Aber wenn TKTL1 aktiv ist, führt der hohe Zuckerumsatz zu  Mangelernährung. Der Körper beginnt die Voräte abzubauen und so führt  die Mangelernährung zu Muskelabbau. Gleichzeitig fährt das Immunsystem  sich auf Lebenserhaltung runter um nicht zuviel der knappen Energie zu  verbrauchen. Wenn dann eine anstrengende Therapie kommt... ist es in  meinen Augen einfach nur logisch, das der Körper diese nicht so gut  verkraften kann, wie wenn er in "Topform" ist.

Wie immer... jeder Punkt lässt sich diskutieren - und ich freue mich auf euer Feedback


Das ist aus Versehen ein längerer Text geworden - jetzt muss ich schnell  wieder an die Arbeit ;-)
LG
Matthias

----------


## hans.z

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> wie fast zu jeder Stellungnahme gibt's auch hier  eine Gegenstellungnahme:  http://johannescoy.de/downloads/2010...oTheEditor.pdf 
> 
> Leider kann man mittlerweile auch fast jede beliebige Meinung mit Studien belegen - das macht es nicht unbedingt einfacher.
> 
> Zur  Vorbeugung von Krebs macht Trinknahrung (egal welche) meiner Meinung  nach keinen Sinn. Auch eine ketogene Ernährungsweise ist dafür nicht  geeignet. Solange wir noch nicht abschließend geklärt haben, welche  Faktoren eigentlich wie genau für die Entstehung von Krebs  verantwortlich sind, kann dazu auch keine seriöse Aussage getroffen  werden. Wichtig ist aber: Das Immunsystem haut eigentlich alle  Krebszellen weg sobald sie entstehen. Damit sich ein Tumor ausbreiten  kann, muss demnach eine Störung im Immunsystem vorliegen. Da sind  mittlerweile ja einige Stoffe bekannt, die die Tumorabwehr des Körpers  fördern - hauptsächlich die berühmten sekundären Pflanzenstoffe. Eine  ausreichende Versorgung mit denen ist nach meiner Meinung eine super  Vorsorge - nicht nur gegen Krebs. 
> Wehrmutstropfen: 
> - Bei der  Pflanzenzucht unter künstlichen Bedingungen (Gewächshäuser, Dünger etc.)  werden diese Stoffe nur in sehr geringen Mengen ausgebildet. Um eine  gute Versorgung zu haben ist Bio also ein muss - wenn möglich sogar  eigener Anbau, dann weiß man was man hat.
> ...



Hallo Matthias,

...und ich dachte schon, das hier ist Deine Arbeit. ;-)

Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Verrichtung hier im Forum.  :L&auml;cheln: 


Gruß
hans.z

----------


## RalfDm

Passend zum Thema:

Heute, 5.3.2013, Abend um 20:15 Uhr im NDR-Fernsehen:

*Thema der Woche*
Schlank in den Frühling: Lassen weniger Kohlenhydrate mehr Kilos purzeln?
Der Sommer rückt näher und wenn man in diesem Jahr endlich mit ein paar Kilos weniger ins Strandbad möchte, sollte man spätestens jetzt mit dem Abnehmen beginnen. Das klingt einleuchtend doch viele haben schon diverse Diäten hinter sich und mussten immer wieder die leidvolle Erfahrung machen, dass Hauruck-Aktionen letztlich nichts bringen außer Frust und Heißhunger und am Ende sogar Extra-Kilos. Doch manche Menschen schaffen es ja tatsächlich, dauerhaft abzunehmen und nicht wenige davon setzen dabei auf den Dauerbrenner "Low Carb". Das Prinzip dieser Diät lautet: Verzicht auf Kohlenhydrate besonders am Abend. Wie das funktionieren soll und was es damit eigentlich genau auf sich hat erfahren Sie in Visite.
Stellen Sie uns Ihre Fragen zu diesem Thema im Internet: www.ndr.de/visite 

Ralf

----------


## Matthias2013

Gestern kam ein sehr sachlicher Beitrag zum Thema in der ARD: http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendung...echtiger-krebs

----------


## Krifra

> Gestern kam ein sehr sachlicher Beitrag zum Thema in der ARD: http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendung...echtiger-krebs


Wie meinte der Arzt in dem Beitrag: "Es würde sich lohnen, das wissenschaftlich zu untersuchen."

Das kann ich nur unterstützen. Möglicherweise schafft eine gut gemachte Studie insgesamt mehr Klarheit, was die ketogene Ernährung im Zusammenhang mit Krebs wirklich bringt oder bringen kann. Könnte eine gute Entscheidungshilfe bedeuten für alle, die sich mit dem Gedanken tragen, eine solche Ernährungsmethode zu praktizieren.

----------

